# tcpserver alawys shown as <defunct>

## tallman

I have building a email server using qmail+vpopmail+courier-imap

After i set up the server

i have found that the tcpserver always shown as <defunct> even i reboot the system it still shown as <defunct>

I have try to telnet port 110 with  my domain it is ok to connect it but port 25 cant since tcpserver is in zombie

I dont have any idea why the tcpserver always shown as <defunct>

----------

## tallman

i also try netstat 

netstat --listen -pn | grep 25

but no data shown 

and in /var/log/qmail/qmail-smtp/current show this error log

tcpserver: fatal: unable to figure out port number for -l

----------

## tallman

any one can give me some hint what kind of problems i have meet?

----------

## xtz

What does /etc/init.d/svscan start says? Also, keep in mind, that 2 weeks ago courier-authlib dropped support for vpopmail, so u won't be able to authenticate your vpopmail users anymore. I moved on to Postfix-based setup and I recommend u do the same too. Take a look at this topic.Last edited by xtz on Thu Jun 05, 2008 11:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tallman

/etc/init.d/svscan start normally no error message comes out

and my courier-authlib also using 0.58 now not 0.60-r2

----------

## tallman

 *xtz wrote:*   

> What does /etc/init.d/svscan start says? Also, keep in mind, that 2 weeks ago courier-authlib dropped support for vpopmail, so u won't be able to authenticate your vpopmail users anymore. I moved on to Postfix-based setup and I recommend u do the same too. Take a look at this topic.

 

since i have a email server which using qmail+vpopmail at first there are so many domain and email account are using.

if i change to postfix email server  how i transfer the domain and email account which using in qmail do u have any guide to do it?

----------

## xtz

The hard part would be to add the domains and the users in the database. The rest is easy to do.

----------

## tallman

u mean if change from qmail to postfix all the domain and user need manually add again?

i know the email can be copy to mail folder is ok

----------

## xtz

The e-mails can be copied, yes  :Smile: 

----------

## tallman

is it no method to restore the domain and email acount to postfix by script or something like that

for example use webmin virtualmin server to backup and restore the email account?

----------

## xtz

Google it. I've never done that. I had just setup my mail server with qmail + vpopmail and had only 2 e-mail accounts, when I had to move to Postfix, so it was an easy job  :Razz: 

----------

